

What to do when the .COM you want isn't available? - treitnauer
http://webworkerdaily.com/2009/06/30/what-to-do-when-the-dot-com-you-want-isnt-available

======
secret
For those with more technically inclined audience, something like
<http://domai.nr> could work. I would not use a gimmicky domain for a general
audience though (does anyone still remember the original delicious domain?).

